# gamestar.de



## MountyMAX (20. August 2014)

Es ist erschreckend, wie panisch manche Websites Paywalls "implementieren", ich bin nun seit über 15 Jahren Programmierer (verschiedene Sprachen) und hatte heute mal aus Langeweile mir den Paywall auf Gamestar.de angesehen, ... ich habe keine 5 Minuten gebraucht um die (Plus)Videos hinter diesem anzusehen, der Schutz basiert ernsthaft nur darauf, dass der Besucher schön brav die Links anklickt und bloß nicht auf die Idee kommt an der URL was zu ändern. Ich frage mich ob das ein Praktikant programmiert (oder in einem Baukasten zusammengesetzt) hat ... man hat das Gefühl, dass inzwischen nicht mal mehr Geld für gute Programmierer da ist ... Ich habe nichtmal Tools oder Addons verwendet nur einen stinknormalen Browser.

Achja, das reine Video liegt völlig ungeschützt dann auf dem Server (als "Schutz" werden 2 generische/virtuelle Unterverzeichnisse erzeugt), ich wollte eigendlich hier das aktuell letzte Plusvideo als "Beispiel" verklinken, aber das muss dann doch nicht sein.


----------



## nudelhaus (20. August 2014)

ich gratuliere dich erstmal, alles andere sollte man den leuten sagen und nicht öffentlich zur schau bringen.


----------



## Dipsy2.0 (20. August 2014)

Tja, auch schon erlebt, für anständige IT Pflege kein Geld ausgeben wollen und später jammern sie dann weil was fehlt/kaputt geht.

Leider wollen viele an der IT sparen und sparen gleich ganz die Sicherheit 


PS.:    Bin mal am plus videos schauen, mal sehen was es da so gibt


----------



## Grestorn (20. August 2014)

Eine Paywall soll ja nicht einen Hochsicherheitstrackt schützen sondern nur den Normalnutzer abhalten, ohne zu zahlen nutzen zu können. Und das erreicht sie mit simpelsten Mitteln.

Die Videos und Artikel sind ohnehin sofort im Netz frei verfügbar, wenn man weiß wo man schauen muss. Das kann die GS Redaktion nicht verhindern, und das wissen sie auch.

Deswegen wäre eine aufwändigere PW einfach nur sinnlos.


----------



## keinnick (20. August 2014)

Bei Gamestar Plus geht es vermutlich auch nicht vorrangig um die Videos: GameStar Plus entdecken - Gamestar.de


----------



## MountyMAX (20. August 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Bei Gamestar Plus geht es vermutlich auch nicht vorrangig um die Videos: GameStar Plus entdecken - Gamestar.de


 
Das mag schon sein, aber mir ging es halt wie der Schutz technisch umgesetzt wurde, das Konzept an sich ist schon fragwürdig, ein paar Zeilen Code mehr und die Videos wären durch die 2 zufälligen Verzeichnisse nicht mehr ohne größeren Aufwand so leicht auffindbar.


----------



## BenRo (20. August 2014)

Auch häufig zu finden (bei Zeitungen und Zeitschriften) sind PayWalls, die nur per JavaScript das zu schützende Element mit einem anderen div überlagern. In Firebug einmal auf Entfernen gedrückt, schon kann man alles sehen.


----------



## Jimini (20. August 2014)

MountyMAX schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ob das ein Praktikant programmiert (oder in einem Baukasten zusammengesetzt) hat ... man hat das Gefühl, dass inzwischen nicht mal mehr Geld für gute Programmierer da ist


 Tja, aber woran liegt es, dass kein Geld dafür da ist? Letztendlich ja an den Nutzern bzw. dem Umstand, dass sich mit Onlineplattformen nur schwerlich Geld verdienen lässt. Die meisten Betreiber werden froh sein, wenn sie nicht allzu sehr in den roten Zahlen stecken.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Festplatte (20. August 2014)

nudelhaus schrieb:


> ich gratuliere dich erstmal


----------



## ofhouse (20. August 2014)

nudelhaus schrieb:


> ich gratuliere dich erstmal, alles andere sollte man den leuten sagen und nicht öffentlich zur schau bringen.


 
Jein, letztendlich bleibt der TE ja damit den Beweis schuldig, dass es wirklich so ist.
Kann schließlich jeder schreiben, dass er ne Seite XY gehackt hat, ohne Beweis sollte man erstmal skeptisch bleiben.

Auch wenn im beschriebenen Fall die Lücke in der Paywall wirklich existent ist (Konnte es gerade selbst nachvollziehen und bin ebenso erstaunt über die Einfachheit der Implementierung  ),
sollte man generell vorsichtig damit sein, solchen Behauptungen einfach glauben zu schenken.

Man muss zwar sicherlich nicht gleich alles veröffentlichen um Trittbrettfahrer auf die Spur zu bringen, aber wenn man sich schon entschließt, eine offene Lücke mit anderen (als den Entwicklern) zu teilen, sollte man das auch mit ein paar Fakten (z.B. geschwärzten Screenshots) unterlegen.


----------



## nfsgame (20. August 2014)

Das ist doch nichts neues. Die meisten Bezahlsysteme von Tageszeitungen lassen sich doch auch mit dem Verbieten von Cookies oder dem Aktivieren des Incognito-Modus austricksen...


----------



## TessaKavanagh (20. August 2014)

Wenn man die Implementierung vorgeschlagen hätte, dann wäre man aber hier im Forum in der Luft zerissen worden


----------



## MountyMAX (20. August 2014)

ofhouse schrieb:


> Jein, letztendlich bleibt der TE ja damit den Beweis schuldig, dass es wirklich so ist.
> Kann schließlich jeder schreiben, dass er ne Seite XY gehackt hat, ohne Beweis sollte man erstmal skeptisch bleiben.
> 
> Auch wenn im beschriebenen Fall die Lücke in der Paywall wirklich existent ist (Konnte es gerade selbst nachvollziehen und bin ebenso erstaunt über die Einfachheit der Implementierung  ),
> ...


 
Wären Zweifel aufgekommen, hätte ich das eine oder andere Plusvideo verlinkt (oder halt ein Screenshot der ersten Bilder), aber du hast ja selber gesehen, das ist so simpel, dass es nahezu jeder mit etwas technischem Verständnis in kürzester Zeit selbst herausfindet. Und ich wollte nicht unbedingt riskieren dass der Thread wegen eines Links auf ein Plusvideo von einem Mod kassiert wird.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (20. August 2014)

Die meisten "normal" User hält das Ding schon auf denke ich und das ist ja das Ziel. Die paar Leute die das ganze umgehen fallen für Gamestar vermutlich finanzielll nicht ins Gewicht


----------

